

Gigdog - Internet Radio for Local Music - cornflakies
http://gigdog.fm

======
cornflakies
Saw the post on the front page about Spotify for indie music (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301478)
) so I figured I would (finally) make an account and submit this one too. This
company's coming out of the UVa Darden i.Lab incubator here in
Charlottesville, VA.

(Disclosure: I'm a co-founder at another company in the incubator.)

